# 6 months in America



## pinklady (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, im new to this board and i was just wondering if anyone has any information on how easy it is to move to America from the UK for a 6 month work experience holiday? I've not long finished college and me and my friend have been saving up and would like to rent and work in America for about 6 months on our gap year. Has anyone on this board already done this, or is thinking of doing it too? and how easy would it be? Thanx in advance for any help. P.S What areas would you say would be best to rent? i would like L.A but im sure its expensive there? Thanx again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My husband's niece did this a few years ago - but in connection with a school-related "stage" (i.e. internship). She wound up working at a big amusement park in Ohio. Evidently many of the big parks bring on students for a 3 to 6 month period to work the spring and summer season. The big advantage is that they can ease the whole visa process considerably since they routinely get a certain number of visas every year.

The jobs aren't terribly glamorous - mostly "food hosts" which means you can be doing anything in their fast food stands or restaurants, from flipping burgers to hostessing. But they do have accommodation available on site, and what many of the students do is to work for 4 or 5 months and then take their final month to tool around the US (often in a cheap used car they buy with their earnings).

Take a look at the websites for any of the big amusement parks in the US - Six Flags, for example. Disneyland also recruits for six-month temporary jobs, though you generally have to audition. (Not sure how they handle that for foreigners, though they might let you audition at Euro-Disney in Paris.)

You won't get rich, but you should have something of an adventure!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
My son is American but has lived in Portugal for over 15 years of his 22 and he is considering the same before starting college so we would be interested in readin the responses you receive.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------

